# Caltrain Temporarily Removes Cars from Service



## sechs (Jun 4, 2008)

What does a truck bolster do?

 CALTRAIN TEMPORARILY REMOVES CARS FROM SERVICE



> During a recent train car inspection, Caltrain discovered hairline cracks on the bolster for a truck, which supports the rail car’s suspension. As part of Caltrain’s continuing concern for safety, Caltrain staff then inspected all similar gallery equipment, which are the fluted stainless steel cars. Cracks were discovered on 14 of the cars.
> “Safety is our highest priority, and to eliminate any potential safety risk, we removed the cars from service,” said Caltrain Chief Operating Officer Chuck Harvey. “Our maintenance team is working closely with the car manufacturer to develop a plan to repair the cars and return them to service as soon as safely possible.”
> 
> The removal of the cars requires Caltrain to shift the size of its trains. Trains that had operated with five-car gallery sets will only have four cars, which may require some passengers to stand during their trip. Some of the cars removed from service were wheelchair accessible with an onboard wheelchair lift. To continue to accommodate its customers who use wheelchairs, Caltrain has removed the luggage racks from the luggage cars. In those instances, conductors will board passengers in wheelchairs via a manual wheelchair lift located on platforms.
> ...


----------



## jackal (Jun 4, 2008)

I had to memorize the basic parts of a railcar at one time, but that was three years ago. IIRC, the bolster is the central cross-beam-like part of the truck (the set of wheels and things supporting the wheels) that sits on top of the springs, supporting the weight of the railcar.

Hard to explain--there's a diagram of a truck with the bolster (part #12) in my Alaska Railroad Air Brake and Train Handling Manual on page 105-4 (page 170 in the PDF). Check it out.


----------



## George Harris (Jun 4, 2008)

jackal said:


> Hard to explain--there's a diagram of a truck with the bolster (part #12) in my Alaska Railroad Air Brake and Train Handling Manual on page 105-4 (page 170 in the PDF). Check it out.


301 pages. Wow! the Union Pacific version is only 163 pages and the BNSF version only 96 pages, but with smaller print thatn the UP book.


----------



## sechs (Aug 3, 2008)

I passed Caltrain's CEMOF (Lentzen yard) the other day, and several cars were up on blocks out in the yard. Yow.


----------

